# Code 103 PR application status



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good day all

Can someone please tell me the meaning of "103 processing at head Office" and how long it will take to move to the next stage.

Thank you very much


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Code 103 means your file is now in some cabinet within the adjudication pool waiting for an adjudicator to become available. This is the critical stage where a Yes/No decision is made. Depending on the category under which you applied and the no of dependants on your app, it can take as little as 2 weeks or as long as 3 months in here. But congrats for passing the code 102 huddle. DHA time is slow time and the only game plan is waiting and more patience unfortunately. You are not alone!


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Let me also add that keep all the contact options you supplied open from this stage forward. If an adjudicator tries to contact you for clarification and you are not reachable your app is placed at the tail end. They call from an 012... no.


----------

